# Wanted: hunting/video partner



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rampart I'm really glad to see you're feeling better and hope you get a big one down this season!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

:frusty: Why do I have to live 200 miles away!

Also great to hear you getting back in the grove.:darkbeer:

Take care 

Bob


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah, what Bob said.
Good to see you at it again!


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Thanks very much guys... I'm getting there, slow but sure! Haven't been out yet, and the orange army's in the woods around here 'til Friday, but after that I'll be out there as much as I can manage.
I guess I should have mentioned in my original post that I'm in Pefferlaw, which is about an hour north of Toronto.
Here's a picture of one of the monsters I'm going to be after this year... :twitch:


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

hope nothing too to serious happened to you. I'm in southern Ontario


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

*Holy*

Wow, just read "the whole story" (thanks for the heads up shakyshot). Absolutley incredible!!
You are one tough man Nigel. You will have no idea who i am but i did some 3D shooting back in the day, i think you were shooting for mathews back then, ran into you about 3 years ago at a dealer trade show in Mississauga and chatted for a bit. I can't believe i missed all this.
Anyway, didn't mean to steal your thread, hope your feeling well. I have a friend that i bear hunt with who also has had a liver transplant, never missed a bear trip! doesn't look like your going to miss deer either.
hang tough, you'll be back kickin butt again shortly im sure

Bryan


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Would love to join you Nigel but work is a tough one at this time of year. Even crazier into spring and early summer.

Need to book time for 3D tournies pretty far ahead of time aswell.

Hope to see you on the range this coming summer.

Will you be able to make the CAFAC shoot at The Bow Shop this FEB?

That is always a great time!

Anyway, wish I could join you but it's just not in the cards right now.

Best of luck in the woods this winter.

Shawn


----------



## Senior Archer (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Nigel,
I am glad to hear that you are out off the woods, or should I say going back into the woods.  While I would love to help you, I am not good at your required skills, the only thing that makes me handy, I live nearby. 
Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

shakyshot said:


> Would love to join you Nigel but work is a tough one at this time of year. Even crazier into spring and early summer.
> 
> Need to book time for 3D tournies pretty far ahead of time aswell.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shawn
Yes I am definitely planning on being at the Bow Shop shoot in February. I look forward to seeing you there!
Nigel
PS... any idea if there's a crossbow class? Maybe I'll have to shoot a red bow (fiberglass)...


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Senior Archer said:


> Hi Nigel,
> I am glad to hear that you are out off the woods, or should I say going back into the woods.  While I would love to help you, I am not good at your required skills, the only thing that makes me handy, I live nearby.
> Good luck with your hunt.


That's a good one... 'Now that I'm out of the woods, I can get back into the woods!'

Thanks Harry


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

onmedic said:


> Wow, just read "the whole story" (thanks for the heads up shakyshot). Absolutley incredible!!
> You are one tough man Nigel. You will have no idea who i am but i did some 3D shooting back in the day, i think you were shooting for mathews back then, ran into you about 3 years ago at a dealer trade show in Mississauga and chatted for a bit. I can't believe i missed all this.
> Anyway, didn't mean to steal your thread, hope your feeling well. I have a friend that i bear hunt with who also has had a liver transplant, never missed a bear trip! doesn't look like your going to miss deer either.
> hang tough, you'll be back kickin butt again shortly im sure
> ...


Thanks Bryan... I've been racking my brain trying to remember you... what's your last name, and what class did you shoot? What did we talk about at the CSAAA? 
You're right about Mathews; I shot for them for 8 years. Still love 'em...
I'll be in the woods this weekend, looking for a big exclamation point to put on the end of an extraordinary year!
Good luck this season
Nigel


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

we may be able to sweet talk Gilles into something there with the classes


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Good to hear your up and around Nigel.
Maybe its time to pick up a recurve bow and come over to the dark side.
Nice and light to carry around in the bush all day.
We sure missed you at Durham's shoot this year.
Hope to see you in 2010.
Keep in touch and maybe we can get together this year.

Best Regards,

Paul


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*xbows*



Rampant said:


> Thanks Shawn
> Yes I am definitely planning on being at the Bow Shop shoot in February. I look forward to seeing you there!
> Nigel
> PS... any idea if there's a crossbow class? Maybe I'll have to shoot a red bow (fiberglass)...


Nigel, xbows are in, you can bring Russ H to be your caulking b-atch...

gilles


----------

